# Requirements for uber driver?



## Bigpeezyweezy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi my question isnin regards to the paper work aspect of it, not the car itself.

I tried signing up a little a week ago. Sent in pictures of everything requested.

Their beef with me was that i didnt have my name on the insurance or registration permit. But everything is up to date and fine under my moms name.

So i asked them about that
But they wouldnt decline
And kept saying 
" on the other hand send us your date of birth" 

Or

"On the other hand send us your insurance photo again"

This stretched on for over a week and 2 agents later i get an email and an actual appointment to meet someone at uber.


Would greatly appreciate some replies because i dont have the $20 bucks gas to spare to travel there for kicks right now...

Is it possible to sign up a car and insurance under a family members name or not??

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Sure it's possible. Your mom's insurance policy almost certainly covers authorized drivers, anyone she allows to drive the car.

The thing is that corporate doesn't like loose ends, and wants your name on the policy.

As far as the registration goes, that's another story. She could make you a registered owner by filling out a form at DMV.

You are pretty much stuck with their requirements in order to get approved.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

With progressive you can list your name on a policy but not actually insured.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigpeezyweezy said:


> Hi my question isnin regards to the paper work aspect of it, not the car itself.
> 
> I tried signing up a little a week ago. Sent in pictures of everything requested.
> 
> ...


you have to be listed as a driver on the insurance. But most importantly - does your mom's insurance explicitly allow commercial use of this vehicle? In the US, that's not the case, and can result in automatic cancellation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Quit trying to scare the kid. The only time that you are commercially operating is between start/end trip. Uber's umbrella picks that commercial coverage. Ready the policy. It's online.


----------



## Bigpeezyweezy (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok so as long as my name isnt on the registration or insurance no go right?

I dont know why they seem to make it like its still possible by asking for useless info that i already submitted ( dob,insurance etc.. Like a million times!)

I dont see the big deal as long as i am a legal driver on the road
What name my insurance is under shouldnt matter.

If anything im sure many drivers here try to not even let their insurance know theyre driving for uber job at all!!!

So the final answer is no unless i get my name on the insurance+registration am i correct ?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Run fast, run far from UBER. You'll make more money working at a Dunkin Donuts or 7/11 or dairyqueen, etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm not an expert but here is what I would do.
1. Read the Uber insurance policy coverage online (the insurance that they provide for you), make a copy of it.
2. Call your insurance agent, send him the Uber insurance policy copy, find out if he's okay with it, and if so - have him list you as a "*named insured*" on the policy ...* not* as an "authorized driver". 
3. Get a copy of the policy changes and insurance card with your name on it.
4. Go online and get yourself listed on the DMV registration. This will read: Registered Owner: (Your Mom) and (Your Name).
5. Get a copy if the new registration certificate.
6. Submit both of these documents to Uber. Should be good to go.

You can do this if you have cooperation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Run fast, run far from UBER. You'll make more money working at a Dunkin Donuts or 7/11 or dairyqueen, etc.


Way to go Lidman. Leave this guy alone. He's a decent young man trying to do something positive.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

Bigpeezyweezy said:


> Ok so as long as my name isnt on the registration or insurance no go right?
> 
> I dont know why they seem to make it like its still possible by asking for useless info that i already submitted ( dob,insurance etc.. Like a million times!)
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct on both: most drivers not letting their insurance know & having your name listed on car insurance & registration.

Both Uber & Lyft require your name be listed on your car insurance & registration cards.

Here's both Uber & Lyft driver requirements in San Diego market:

http://www.driveubersd.com/uberx-uberxl-uberplus/

https://www.lyft.com/help/article/1003522


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Quit trying to scare the kid. The only time that you are commercially operating is between start/end trip. Uber's umbrella picks that commercial coverage. Ready the policy. It's online.


Bull spit. That is absolutely FALSE


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Bull spit. That is absolutely FALSE


If you say so. Any inclination to tell me why?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Quit trying to scare the kid. The only time that you are commercially operating is between start/end trip. Uber's umbrella picks that commercial coverage. Ready the policy. It's online.


I can't believe anyone is still spouting this ridiculous NONSENSE about the trolling phase. This is a very irresponsible statement to make to a new driver.

This summarizes what I have heard from 100% of the insurance experts, including high level execs who make the decisions.

http://www.propertycasualty360.com/2015/02/09/uh-ohuber-has-some-coverage-issues?t=commercial

Corrected link


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> If you say so. Any inclination to tell me why?


http://www.propertycasualty360.com/2015/02/09/uh-ohuber-has-some-coverage-issues?t=commercial

Find one insurance company which disagrees with this. Good luck.

Corrected link


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I can't believe anyone is still spouting this ridiculous NONSENSE about the trolling phase. This is a very irresponsible statement to make to a new driver.
> 
> This summarizes what I have heard from 100% of the insurance experts, including high level execs who make the decisions.
> 
> http://www.propertycasualty360.com/...op-10-vehicles-with-highest-r?ref=mostpopular


You don't get it. As long as the underwriter and your agent know what you're doing, and insures you for that, it doesn't matter what the experts say. You know high level execs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Weezy, I'm turning you over to this Tx person. Looks like she's an expert. An angry negative one for sure.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> You don't get it. As long as the underwriter and your agent know what you're doing, and insures you for that, it doesn't matter what the experts say. You know high level execs?


No underwriters are agreeing to this on personal policies. In fact, in several states it isn't even legal to insure as both. But most importantly, your claim that it is only commercial during trip is 100% false, most cities, airports, even large event centers and hotels require proof of commercial coverage for vehicles for hire. There is a reason for that.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Weezy, I'm turning you over to this Tx person. Looks like she's an expert. An angry negative one for sure.


If accuracy=negativity, then call me Eeyore. I have met far too many young, novice drivers who have been completely misled about their liability. It's wrong, unethical, and potentially LIFE ALTERING in the event of an accident, or even mere cancellation.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> No underwriters are agreeing to this on personal policies. In fact, in several states it isn't even legal to insure as both. But most importantly, your claim that it is only commercial during trip is 100% false, most cities, airports, even large event centers and hotels require proof of commercial coverage for vehicles for hire. There is a reason for that.


Okay .... you don't know crap. You're talking about "several states" and this guy is in Canada. You have no idea what's legal there or not, so why don't you just leave it Weezy and his insurance agent to figure out - and shut the hell up.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

You're 28 and still on mom's insurance? She ain't doing you no favors.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigpeezyweezy said:


> Ok so as long as my name isnt on the registration or insurance no go right?
> 
> I dont know why they seem to make it like its still possible by asking for useless info that i already submitted ( dob,insurance etc.. Like a million times!)
> 
> ...


You have to be more than a legal driver, you have to be a legal commercial driver of a vehicle for hire who can be sued for damages when you look down at an Uber ping, and side swipe a car, or pull in to a parking lot to wait for a ping and cause damage. These are activities which will be traced to Uber, and they don't plan on paying! Some states are forcing them to change that coverage this year. I have had industry experts tell me that Even if that happens, they still do not plan to cover TNC drivers on the existing policy due to comprehensive. Maybe you will find a company in CA which will add you, perhaps laws are different there, but a coworker from Toronto tells me it's basically the same there.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Okay .... you don't know crap. You're talking about "several states" and this guy is in Canada. You have no idea what's legal there or not, so why don't you just leave it Weezy and his insurance agent to figure out - and shut the hell up.


If you read my response to him, that is exactly what I told him. Then you carelessly chimed in that trolling phase was not "commercial". Perhaps you should try reading for comprehension before you open your yap.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bigpeezyweezy said:


> Ok so as long as my name isnt on the registration or insurance no go right?
> 
> I dont know why they seem to make it like its still possible by asking for useless info that i already submitted ( dob,insurance etc.. Like a million times!)
> 
> ...


Why is your name not on the insurance? I own all cars in my household and have my boyfriend and mom listed on the insurance as they drive 2 of them. Registration is another matter but I don't see why you're not on the insurance anyway.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why is your name not on the insurance? I own all cars in my household and have my boyfriend and mom listed on the insurance as they drive 2 of them. Registration is another matter but I don't see why you're not on the insurance anyway.


 I just saw that you are a female. Puts "Fuzzy Elvis" in a whole new light! LMAO!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't let your mom see this conversation Wheezy ...you'll be toast for sure.


----------



## Bigpeezyweezy (Feb 10, 2015)

Lol thanks for the replies guys
I was in asia for 3 yrs so she took me off everything . Its my car too funny thing !

Well im broke and trying to get a job
Guess i should just go to security then
I was going to do both if uber accepted me

All that shit sounds too much of a hassle
Specially with my mom in europe vacation for a month !

Anyways thanks so much for replies
Please dont fight
At the end of the day were all on the same team!


----------



## Bigpeezyweezy (Feb 10, 2015)

How annoying is this though?
Could it hurt to say nO?


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> http://www.propertycasualty360.com/2015/02/09/uh-ohuber-has-some-coverage-issues?t=commercial
> 
> Find one insurance company which disagrees with this. Good luck.
> 
> Corrected link


Thing is, this article isn't 100% accurate. Uber and Lyft both carry liability for anytime the app is on between rides, and both extend comp/collision coverage to your vehicle if you carry it on your personal policy. Uber is a $1k deductible, Lyft is $2.5k. High deductibles, but cheaper than carrying standalone commercial insurance.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> You have to be more than a legal driver, you have to be a legal commercial driver of a vehicle for hire who can be sued for damages when you look down at an Uber ping, and side swipe a car, or pull in to a parking lot to wait for a ping and cause damage. These are activities which will be traced to Uber, and they don't plan on paying! Some states are forcing them to change that coverage this year. I have had industry experts tell me that Even if that happens, they still do not plan to cover TNC drivers on the existing policy due to comprehensive. Maybe you will find a company in CA which will add you, perhaps laws are different there, but a coworker from Toronto tells me it's basically the same there.


Why are multiple companies in the US starting pilot programs that allow rideshare drivers to disclose their use and still insure them? Erie, MetLife, and Geico. I agree that many insurers will drop you if they find out, but Uber and Lyft have both closed gaps in their coverage that were once much worse. The insurance I have through them is the equivalent of what cabs carry here. Last, all drivers would be wise to establish an LLC for some protection from lawsuits but let's be honest, lawyers are going to go for the deep pockets...Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I just saw that you are a female. Puts "Fuzzy Elvis" in a whole new light! LMAO!!!!


Not sure what you're thinking but Fuzzy and Elvis were dogs of mine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not sure what you're thinking but Fuzzy and Elvis were dogs of mine.


Well ...I have to admit.
Makes more sense now. Elvis must be the one with the diaper on his face.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Why are multiple companies in the US starting pilot programs that allow rideshare drivers to disclose their use and still insure them? Erie, MetLife, and Geico. I agree that many insurers will drop you if they find out, but Uber and Lyft have both closed gaps in their coverage that were once much worse. The insurance I have through them is the equivalent of what cabs carry here. Last, all drivers would be wise to establish an LLC for some protection from lawsuits but let's be honest, lawyers are going to go for the deep pockets...Uber.


That's the key, indy.."PILOT PROGRAMS", these policies are different, written specifically for TNC use, within legal limits of the state.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Thing is, this article isn't 100% accurate. Uber and Lyft both carry liability for anytime the app is on between rides, and both extend comp/collision coverage to your vehicle if you carry it on your personal policy. Uber is a $1k deductible, Lyft is $2.5k. High deductibles, but cheaper than carrying standalone commercial insurance.


???? When did Uber add app on Primary in Indiana?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> ???? When did Uber add app on Primary in Indiana?


Additionally, as I said, as other people have said, your personal comprehensive is no good when you are using it during app on phase. This is per every insurance company I know of.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigpeezyweezy said:


> Lol thanks for the replies guys
> I was in asia for 3 yrs so she took me off everything . Its my car too funny thing !
> 
> Well im broke and trying to get a job
> ...


Just confirm the depth of the water before you jump. Don't believe anything anyone tells you, unless it is in writing which can be used in a court of law. I have seen emails from Uber which are completely false, I would never trust their support with my personal liability. Don't even take an insurance agent's word for it, make them show you the policy provisions or have them provide an official statement.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

IndyDriver said:


> Thing is, this article isn't 100% accurate. Uber and Lyft both carry liability for anytime the app is on between rides, and both extend comp/collision coverage to your vehicle if you carry it on your personal policy. Uber is a $1k deductible, Lyft is $2.5k. High deductibles, but cheaper than carrying standalone commercial insurance.


They provide "contingent upon personal insurance" Once you make that claim to Geiko, you get dropped. Then you are screwed. Uber is being forced to turn that to primary in CA and CO this year, The jury is still out on how they will take that out of driver pockets.

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Sure it's possible. Your mom's insurance policy almost certainly covers authorized drivers, anyone she allows to drive the car.
> 
> The thing is that corporate doesn't like loose ends, and wants your name on the policy.
> 
> ...


Both statements you made are actually wrong:
1. You can't drive for Uber if you are not a policyholder, but an "additional insured".
2. You can drive for Uber if the vehicle is not register to you, but a family member at the same address as yours.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Quit trying to scare the kid. The only time that you are commercially operating is between start/end trip. Uber's umbrella picks that commercial coverage. Ready the policy. It's online.


Half wrong...

Uber covers the Pax and anything/one he hits or damages. His damages to his car/person are on him.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

Simon said:


> Half wrong...
> 
> Uber covers the Pax and anything/one he hits or damages. His damages to his car/person are on him.


You are wrong, sir, half again I guess. If the driver carries comp/collision then the Uber policy extends comp/coll coverage as well.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

IndyDriver said:


> You are wrong, sir, half again I guess. If the driver carries comp/collision then the Uber policy extends comp/coll coverage as well.


I emailed Uber on that they responded.. I'll get the email hold on. This is why I stopped.. brb


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I am curious to see that, because if they are saying otherwise in email, their website blatantly lies: http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

##- Please type your reply above this line -##

Your request (17568941) has been updated. To add additional comments, reply to this email.

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 11 11:10

I will relay your suggestion to my team. Thank you.

Jan 08 11:23

It would be better for all if Uber just had a comprehensive policy. Thanks.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

-------- Original message --------

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 08 10:25

The insurance that we provide is only for third party liability.

So your insurance is responsible for you and your vehicle.

Jan 07 11:17

So to clarify

If I am hit while on App during a trip your insurance would not cover my vehicle damage nor my medical bills. But it will cover my passengers and damage caused by my vehicle. So as far as damage to my car or myself I'm on the hook for said liability.( FYI I have full coverage on my car plus health insurance through my full time job.)

You do realize that no personal insurance coverage would pay a claim. They would most likely drop the coverage.

Please confirm.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

-------- Original message --------

*Bo* (Uber)

Jan 07 10:07

Hi

For more information on how insurance works, please read below. Let me know if you have any other questions.

On top of your personal insurance policy, all partners using uberX in CT are backed by our corporate insurance policy, up to $1 million/incident. This covers uberX drivers' liability while they are providing transportation requested through the Uber app. You can read more about our insurance coverage and find a link to our policy here: http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsuranceNJRINC

The corporate insurance policy would apply to cover your liability only -- in other words, damages/injuries to other people and other people's cars, not your own -- in the event of an accident, if your personal insurance did not apply. It would cover damages to others' cars caused by your liability, but not to your own car. We recommend that you find a personal collision policy that will apply.

Only personal (not commercial) insurance is required. We hope this helps to clarify.

Jan 06 13:07

Thanks Rajan

*Rajan at uber* (Uber)

Jan 06 13:06

Hi

Thanks for writing in. In the event of an accident please write in to let us know so that we can follow up appropriately.

I'm escalating this email to a manager so we can help you as soon as possible. Please keep an eye out for a response!

Best,

Rajan

*Uber Support*

uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | UBER

Jan 06 12:57

Thanks for the response however is James River the primary while on a trip?

Please email me the driver procedure should an accident occurs.

*Rajan at uber* (Uber)

Jan 06 12:55

Hi

Thanks for writing in! You can learn more about Rasier's ridesharing insurance policyhere.

Though the Rasier policy will act as primary insurance while you are using the Uber app, remember that all Uber partners must also have personal auto insurance.

Let me know if I can help with anything else.

Rajan

*Uber Support*

uber.com  | facebook.com/uber | UBER

Jan 06 12:39

Hello

I am confused on how the insurance you provide works.

If I am in an accident while on a trip I am under the assumption that your insurance will cover with a $1000 deductible. (I do carry equivalent full coverage insurance on my vehicle) . My assumption on the procedure is to contact uber first get a claim number then proceed with the claim.

Please clarify thanks.

Sent via the Samsung GALAXY S® 5, an AT&T 4G LTE smartphone

This email is a service from Uber.
Message-Id:032G2X8E_54b2caac847a3_19363fa8ecccd3f853205b_sprutTicket-Id:17568941


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I wonder if they are playing the wording game again, then. Because anyone that talks insurance knows liability as damage to others property & injuries, while coll/comp refer to damages to ones own vehicle. Even the link you provided mentions the contingent coll/comp coverage. Glad I got deactivated.


----------

